# Hurricane Lake Help/Advice



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

So After some 40 plus years of fishing for bream I have been skunked twice in my kayak around the south campground ramp on Hurricane Lake. I know the first time was probably a little early in the year, so we waited a while and went back at sunrise Sunday morning. Again nothing... I was fly fishing with a "shaaatrooose" Round Dinny and wife was using beetle spins. We went around the bank clockwise from the launch in what looked like prime bream habitat, and while I got a couple of half-hearted hits on the popping bug, and one strike on an ultralight Rapala Classic, we never landed a fish. I tried to cover some of the deeper water as well with the same result...

I grew up fly fishing on cypress filled oxbow lakes in Mississippi and I don't think I have ever been skunked on the fly rod. Haven't done a whole lot down here but must be doing something wrong...Any thoughts, advice would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to get my wife to enjoy freshwater fishing in the yaks as it is much more relaxing to me than inshore...

Thanks,

P_


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hurricane can be tough. Most people who do well there are regulars. My grandmother fished it weekly from one of the earth piers and always caught a mess. Usually as far as she could cast on the bottom with a wad of red worms. I never caught much there but will agree it sure looks fishy. Maybe try deeper water and get away from the banks or better yet try that popping bug in escambia river.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Thanks! I suspected live bait might be the way to go. I'll give worms and crickets a try...

P_


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Get a farmer's almanac. When the fish is black on the calender go!!! Works for me.


----------

